# t shirt ruler



## danthetshirtman (Jan 14, 2008)

Hello,
Does anyone know where to find those cool t square rulers that center transfers on T shirts? They look like they fold up to store away.

Dan the T shirt man


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Its lou's Tee Square It


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep...check out Lou's web site


----------

